
Samsung's Galaxy S9 to include blood pressure monitor, research app - helloworld
http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/samsungs-galaxy-s9-include-blood-pressure-monitor-research-app
======
thomascgalvin
> The app uses the Galaxy S9’s new optical sensor to directly measure blood
> pressure, allowing the smartphone to take readings without any external
> hardware, according to a statement.

If this works accurately, it's incredible. I've got one of those automated
wrist cuff monitors, and it can swing by 20 points based on how far down from
my wrist I place it.

